# Transistor oder Relais



## markh (21 November 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab für meine logo8 2 Erweiterungen hier rumliegen.
Beides DM8 24 1x mit Relaisausgang 1x als Transitorvariante.

kann ich bei der Transistorversion irgendwie die Ausgänge so nutzen, das ich damit ein potenzialfreien Kontakt schalten kann, um einen PC extern zu starten? Oder ist dies nur mit der Relaisversion möglich?
Bislang ist die Transistorversion verbaut und es klappt nicht, bevor ich jetzt den ganzen Schaltschrank zerlege und auf Relaisversion umbaue die Frage.

Danke
Gruß
Mark


----------



## rbo90 (21 November 2018)

schau doch mal hier: Unterschied zwischen Transistor und Relais Ausgang


----------



## LargoD (21 November 2018)

markh schrieb:


> kann ich bei der Transistorversion irgendwie die Ausgänge so nutzen, das ich damit ein potenzialfreien Kontakt schalten kann, um einen PC extern zu starten?


Einfach mit dem Transistor-Ausgang die Spule eines Relais ansteuern und dessen Kontakte zum Starten des PC nutzen.
Gruß
Erich


----------

